# Couple of calls past



## Final Strut (Sep 28, 2012)

Rick's Desert Ironwood crow call go tme to thinking about some of the calls I have done with either sapwood or bark left on them and I was reminded of this enclosed reed howler in cocobola and my double reed hawk screamer in cherry burl. I did both of these last winter. The howler was a birthday present that I did for my neighbor for his brother and the hawk screamer was my newest locator call on my lanyard for this last spring turkey season.

[attachment=11300]
[attachment=11301]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 28, 2012)

very very sharp calls strut that cherry burl frickin awsome. hmmmm i might have to slice up that 4 foot long cherry root burl i got hangin in the barn.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2012)

Both really nice calls - but I have to agrre with the duck - the cherry burl is the bomb.. thats sweet !
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 29, 2012)

I think I'll be the oddball here and say that I like the cocobolo one the best! I think I am biased because I have a thing for the contrast from heart to sapwood in cocobolo, but regardless they are both excellent looking calls.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 29, 2012)

Both are great looking call's. NicE turns. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2012)

I like both as well, but like Matt I'm a sucker for the high contrast that only sap/heart can give. Sure doesn't mean I don't like the burl though. Both are very nice.


----------



## myingling (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice


----------

